# Nvidia-Driver on FreeBSD 11



## ucsdboy (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know if it's possible to use the current Nvidia-Driver with CURRENT? Seems like there's a version mis-match whenever I try to `kldload nvidia`. Is it better to download the latest driver from Nvidia's website?

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 8, 2015)

It works fine on CURRENT. Recompile x11/nvidia-driver from ports and make sure you have sources in /usr/src that match your currently installed kernel.

I had problems with system lockups on CURRENT with an enabled WITNESS. You can either recompile your kernel without it OR disable it at runtime by adding debug.witness.watch=0 to /etc/sysctl.conf.

Topics about CURRENT are not something the mods like to see here: Thread topics-about-unsupported-freebsd-versions.40469


----------



## junovitch@ (Nov 10, 2015)

ucsdboy, there's no guarantee of ABI stability on CURRENT so compiling x11/nvidia-driver from the port instead of using the package is the best way to ensure there won't be a mismatch.

tobik, thank you.


----------

